# Ringworm



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been dealing with Ringworm in on doe only for over a month. she had two spots. We have been treating repreatedly with three topical antifungals such that one is applied every day. In addition, we have done surgical soap baths. The barns and etc. have all been bleached and all other goats are also getting sprayed regularly with an antifungal to prevent any further spread. Two days ago, we though we were over the hump...the young doe's two spots were healing...no crusts and hair began to regrow. overnight I discovered many more spots popping up...even with all the treatment....3+ more areas of fungal growth confirmed by a blacklight. I think it's time to add an oral antifungal. What have you guys used internally and at what dose? I plan on takign her to a vet at this point...trying to avoid a hairless goat over winter if at all possible (I know sometimes it has to run its course)...and I want this stuff eradicated....but I want to take the insight of forum members with me when I go so we can decide which medication to use and what dose. We have used nustock and iodine and blue cote also...(blue cote only on the other observed lesions)....she's been bathed in antifungal shampoo....I'm at a loss how it is continuing to spread so it must be systemic somehow. Thankfully no other goat has it (though they may be carriers) ...we will continue to spray and rub them all down until this is gone.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We used lotrimin which is an antifungal cream. Works really well


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

How often is she outside ? Lots of good sun help as well. I would give MultiMin or ImmunoBoost before starting her antibiotic.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

They are outside whenever they want....when it's not raining that's most of the time. It would be an antifungal, not an antibiotic...has anyone ever used an oral antifungal? Which one...at what dose/with what results? She's little enough to fit in the utility sink, so she's been washed in antifungal shampoo as often as allowed which is why I think no one else has caught it...but poor girl just can't seem to kick it with topical treatments. There are 3-4 antifungal ingredients in creams and we are using every one of them (Clotrimizole, Miconozole, etc.) as well as blue kote / iodine to dry the active areas out. We already use fir meadow supplements, kelp and good loose minerals, so her system is well supported. I suppose it may have to run its course...but I know with people sometimes an oral antifunal helps and I see on vetserv where they have one. I guess we will see what the vet says...He's just never prescribed one to a small ruminent so I was hoping someone on here would have had experience with oral antifungals in goats.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> They are outside whenever they want....when it's not raining that's most of the time. It would be an antifungal, not an antibiotic...has anyone ever used an oral antifungal? Which one...at what dose/with what results? She's little enough to fit in the utility sink, so she's been washed in antifungal shampoo as often as allowed which is why I think no one else has caught it...but poor girl just can't seem to kick it with topical treatments. There are 3-4 antifungal ingredients in creams and we are using every one of them (Clotrimizole, Miconozole, etc.) as well as blue kote / iodine to dry the active areas out. We already use fir meadow supplements, kelp and good loose minerals, so her system is well supported. I suppose it may have to run its course...but I know with people sometimes an oral antifunal helps and I see on vetserv where they have one. I guess we will see what the vet says...He's just never prescribed one to a small ruminent so I was hoping someone on here would have had experience with oral antifungals in goats.


Oh shoot my bad, that's exactly what I meant (antifungal) I'm so used to talking antibiotics I'm sure that's why I put that there.

I've heard of flucytosine for cats/dogs...griseofulvin (sp?) for cattle. I would think he'd choose griseofulvin. 1cc/100# I believe?? You'd have to consult with him to be sure.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Not tried it gut have heard acv can help.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

When I was in ffa I was told by my Ag teacher black walnut helps. I didn't get ring worm again so never tried it but I'm sure you could research it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Something like this perhaps?
http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/black_walnut_hull_tincture.html
With this orally.
http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/vibactra.html


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Something like this perhaps? http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/black_walnut_hull_tincture.html With this orally. http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/vibactra.html


Yes exactly!


----------

